# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Peshkimi

## Brari

Flasim per peshkimin.. si thoni.. per peshkimin amator.. pra me mjete te thjeshta..

A kini peshkuar ndonje here?
Ku qysh sa kur si..?

Sivjet kur jeshe ne Albani.. dolla ca here per peshkim  andej nga bregu detit..

Ne Vlore a gjuajn per peshk ?
Po ne Poradec?
Po nga Shkodra cthot Peshkimi?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Borix

Ne Vlore gjuajne per peshq dhe kapin peshkaqena. Ne Sarande kapin foka. Ne Shkoder po behen restaurime, ende nuk ka licenca per te kapur peshq. Ketej nga jam une peshkojme salmon.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## YlliRiaN

Qenka shume interesante kjo puna e vlonjateve  vetem se po te kene kushte me te mira frikohem se do zejne balena

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

tani do nisem per peshk.. ne rrug do vendos a ne det a ne ndonje lumo liqen..
qe ta bejme me intriguse temen e peshkimit duhet dhe sfondi..
dhe ska me bukur se kur te flasim per peshkim te mendojme dhe natyren tone..

nje pershendetje per amatoret e peshkimit..

----------


## iliria e para

> Po nga Shkodra cthot Peshkimi?


 Po por krapi ka nje arome nafte qe nga koha kur kontrabandohej nafta drejt Jugosllavise   :ngerdheshje:    Une i kapa do bercak por ja ktheva liqenit.
Ketu ne ket shtetin(Suedi) ku kam rritur shatain ka liqen ne çdo hap dhe peshk sa te duash.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Blue_sky

Hahahahaha! Une hyra tek kjo teme me mendime te tjera _peshkimi_, kur ky e paska pasur seriozisht mendjen ke peshku  :ngerdheshje:  Braro, do kesh shume kohe i martuar ti  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Brari

ke nje barsalet o skyblu tek humori me peshkatarin plak..
sille ketu se i shkon atmosferes..lol..

iliri pare.. 

po me vjen inat me kte lajm..qe krapit ton i vika era nafte..
po me giucat e liqenit cbahet?

ku ne skandinavi  je tuj peshku o ilir..si peshkon qysh kur si sa etj..
na skjaro pak..

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## iliria e para

Ne Suedi ka liqenje ne çdo hap. Peshk ka mjaft dhe duhet te pagyuajsh nje karte sezonale per kete pune. Shuma eshte simbolike. Tashti dimrit me peshkim merren me te "semurit" mese liqenjert shpejt do te ngrihen. Per keta nuk ka pengesa. Perdorin turjele te medha per te hapur vrima dhe keshtu peshkojne me grep. Une rralle dal, kurse dimrit asesi. Por kur eshte moti i bukur dalim me shoqeri dhe s'ndodhe qe mos te kapesh diçka.

Ja se si behet

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Bamba

Duhet me ardh i here anej ka suedia, kam a dhe ne tv per kte lloj peshkimi.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## iliria e para

Po miresevjen!
Zakonisht ne janar-shkur ngihen liqenjet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## h_one_y

Se kam bere nje gje te tille, po ndosht me vone mund te mirrem edhe me kete lloj aktiviteti.

____________________
Askush nuk i meriton lotët dhe të qarat e tua, dhe ai që me të vërtetë i meriton nuk të bën asnjëher të qash !!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## iliria e para

Keshtu behet, por keshtu e kan ka disa fatin....  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Po por krapi ka nje arome nafte qe nga koha kur kontrabandohej nafta drejt Jugosllavise     Une i kapa do bercak por ja ktheva liqenit.
> Ketu ne ket shtetin(Suedi) ku kam rritur shatain ka liqen ne çdo hap dhe peshk sa te duash.


iliria e para unë do të bëj përpjekje të sjell në youtube fragmente nga peshkimi (unë duke peshkuar ) duke gjuajtur trofta nëpër liqene. Nga maji do të bëj një regjistrim tjetër me kamerë duke gjuajtur harenga. Eh, harengat! Janë peshq kurajues. Edhe dështakët dalin të susksesshëm. Është kënaqësi kur, shpeshherë, me një të hedhur të karremit, kap 5 peshq.
Ky lloj peshku që ti ke sjellë në foto është një mlysh.
Edhe këtu në Danimarkë ka shumë liqene, por peshqit e liqeneve nuk shijojnë, sikur kanë një erë, sepse uji nuk lëviz. Peshit e ujërave të ëmbla dhe të deteve janë shumë të shijshëm.

Kuriozitete:
1. Shoqatat për peshkatari kanë më së shumti anëtarë në gjithë botën.
2. Kur të vizitohet njeriu te mjeku këtu, e para e punës që të pyet është "a ha mish peshku" dhe nëse përgjigjesh "jo", të thotë: "së pakut dy herë në javë duhet të hash"

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## iliria e para

Adem, nuk di se a e ke pa deri ne fund kete video. Ta shohesh se çka eshte fati. 
Edhe  diçka. Danamirka eshte e varfer per nga liqejt dhe lumejt, ne krahasim me Suedin, Norvegjine dhe Finlanden...Apo?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ARKIA

Te gjithve u pelqen peshk-imi.
Ja nje fragment http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9oQ_efswvo&eur

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## PINK

Une peshkoj me qese, se me grep vallaji duhet te jesh e duruar . Lol

----------


## flory80

Braro, respekte për temën e hapur!
Shumë e goditur.
Vetëm mos na fut Saliun tek jo temë se do qelbet peshku pastaj  :perqeshje: 

Tani për sa i përket peshkimit unë nuk e mbaj mënd kur kam qënë për peshkt për herë të parë por mbaj mënd që kam qënë shumë i vogël kur shkoja me shokët e lagjes në Vjosë për të peshkuar. Mjetet ishin rrethanore, kallamat i merrnim nëpër ato kallamishtet anës kanaleve të dinazhit nëpër ferma. Vetëm fillon dhe grepat i blinim në MAPO në atë kohë më duket se grepat ishin 5 lekë, plumçen e bënim vet pasi shkrinim majat e fishekëve që gjenim rreth e për qark Ish Gazermave të Ushrtisë Italiane i hidhnim lidhnim me një tel dhe i vinim në zjarr për ti shkrirë, kur arrinin temperaturën e caktuar i hidhnim mbi një tullë dhe aty derdhej plumbi i lëngshëm dhe pasi ftohej ishte bërë petashuq dhe ne e rrethonim rreth fillos që përdornim për peshkim. pastaj vendosmin një tapë shishe, preferohej shishe vere por edhe uthulle bënte.
E çtu tregoj më tepër? Vjosa është një lumë me ujë të pastër dhe të jep shumë kënaqësi kur peshkon sepse i shikon peshqit tek lëvizin në ujë.
Në atë kohë nuk ishte përhapuar as dinamiti kështu që kishte peshk plot. Ne pasi e kapnin me piqnin aty në anë të lumit.
Shumë plagë të vjetra më ke hapur o Brar.
Eh thuaj sa fëmijë të lumtur që kemi qënë ne fëmijët e asaj kohe, skishte as Play Station as Lap Top në atë kohë, karroca me guzhinjeta kishte, edhe ato i bënim vetë. 3 herë më kanë kapur mua tek ish Nyja e Betonit ku futesha për të marrë ndonjë guzhinjetë. Do ti bëj veshët Opinga më thoshte ai roja, po mua prap aty më kishe....
Ja kështu e kam filluar unë hobin e peshkimit, ndërsa sot sigurisht që përdor mjete më të sofistikuara për peshkim, por atëherë peshkimi më jepte më shumë kënaqësi.
Tani shkoj për peshk rrallë por vazhdoj ta preferoj si sport.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## altint71

Edhe une si te gjithe kam filluar hapat e pare duke peshkuar ne liqenin artificial te Tiranes po me pak sodisfacion.Edhe un me ato kallamat primitiv e pa kurrfare komoditeti.Pasi mesova notin vazhdova ne det.
Sharroj asnjehere midhjet e  zeza(kocat) qe i peshkoja tek shtyllat e pistes tek iliria se bashku me babain tim .
Kjo vazhdoj dhe ne plazhet e Italis e te frances me istrumentet e duhura,deri sa ato peshk qe tek e tuk i shihja  me shtyn qe keto vite te bleja pushken e pare per te gjujtur peshk ne nje menyre komlet tjeter.
E asaj me pelqen perdit e me shume krahas gjuatjes se peshkut ne thellesi  zbulon ate bote te mrekullushme te nendetshme ato emocione qe vetem deti kalter ti jep.
Me duket sikur fluturoj ne thellsit e detit .
Pushka e pare nuk harrohet e kur mu prish e modifikova e mimetizova si algat dhe e quajta Alba sub.
Nuses time si pelqente da gatuante peshkun ndersa ne shtepine time u kosmonte shum,duhet ta shihni si ka ndryshu iden tani nusja...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## elsaa

Per peshkim kam dale disa here veren qe shkoi .Sic tha edhe iliria e para suedia ka shume liqene dhe eshte gjynaf mos me e provu kete ndjesi qe te jep peshkimi .
Kam peshkuar ne disa vende te Suedise por vetem nje her zura nje peshk ( emrin sja di , se nuk marr vesh nga llojet e peshqeve , te gjithe njelloj me duken ) .

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Enii

Dhe un kam dal per peshk vitin e kaluar , smu duke shum interesante merzitesha duke pritur , ama ishim te vetmit tek ai lume qe kapem 3 peshq ate dite ... gjith te tjeret rrinin tere kohes edhe ic. no peshqu

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

